# Biete: 'Werbt einen Freund' (mit Battle Chest!) und RdA



## KaWuschKusch (13. November 2013)

*Heyho Buffed-Community,*

*Rolle der Auferstehung:*
Wenn ihr Bedarf habt, kann ich euch eine RdA für Blackmoore, Horde; Antonidas, Allianz; Aegwynn, Allianz, senden.

*Werbt einen Freund:*
Ich suche jemanden, den ich für 'Werbt einen Freund' begeistern könnte. Ich würde gerne jemanden werben, da ich schon einen bestehenden Account besitze.
*Egal ob Erfahren oder nicht!*
Da Blizzard erst gestern ein neues Werbt einen Freund- System heraus gebracht hat, möchte ich dies wieder als Neueinstieg in WoW ergreifen.
_Das neue System bietet uns die Möglichkeit extrem schnell zu Leveln, ebenso können wir uns je nach Bedarf zueinander Teleportieren._
Neues 'Werbt einen Freund' System von Blizzard!

Ich spiele seit dem 1.7.13 nicht mehr, da ich keine Lust mehr auf WoW hatte. Davor hatte ich schon 2 andere geworben. Wir hatten jeweils
circa 2-3 Charakter auf 80/90 gelevelt. Auf Antonidas, sowie Blackmoore. Allianz/Horde.
Ich habe also ein wenig Erfahrung im Werben von 'Freunden'. Ebenso besitze ich eine relativ gute WoW-Erfahrung. Ich spiele seit dem ersten
Addon BC WoW und davor und währenddessen ebenso Warcraft III. Mittlerweile kommt auch Hearthstone dazu. Andere 'Nicht-Blizzard-Spiele'
habe ich natürlich auch schon gespielt!
Nun möchte ich gerne erneut jemanden werben, um mehr Charaktere zu Leveln! 

Jetzt möchte ich *auf Blackmoore 2-3 weitere Charaktere auf 85/90 leveln.*
Ich suche jemanden, der Spaß beim spielen hat, sowie Zeit aufbringen kann, um mindestens jeden Tag 1-3 Stunden zu spielen.
Mehr Zeit möchte und kann ich auch nicht opfern, an Wochenenden eventuell länger. Doch unter der Woche ist mein Zeitplan sehr eng.
Die Zeiten wären gegen Abend 20 bis 23 Uhr circa.
Ich kenne die meisten Quests, sowie weitere schnelle und gute Wege, um so schnell wie möglich auf 85/90 zu kommen!
*Ich würde euch die neue Version des Battle-Chest zur Verfügung stellen, bzw. spendieren!*
_Es hat einen Wert von 15 Euro und besitzt Classic + BC + Wotlk + Cata_
Neue 'Battle Chest' von Blizzard


Also, wenn ihr Interesse habt... Meldet euch doch bitte per *PM* bei mir!
Falls ihr keine Interesse habt, dennoch danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

*Für weitere Fragen -> PM*
Und nicht von meinem Nick-Name verwirren lassen, war nur eine schnelle Notlösung!


----------



## KaWuschKusch (17. November 2013)

Erldigt, habe jemanden gefunden


----------

